# LMDC interviews



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

I searched but could not find any helpful posts on this topic. I am one of some students being interviewed by LMDC. Could any former students or current ones tell me what they ask over there. I've heard some med colleges only ask to see your original documents and that is it. What is it like? What questions did they ask you...

Should i prepare anything? Ive done a lot of public speaking throughout school so I dont really have much of a confidence problem but I want to ace the interview so Im sort of nervous about what to expect. Thanks a lot in advance? #sad


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

raidermary said:


> I searched but could not find any helpful posts on this topic. I am one of some students being interviewed by LMDC. Could any former students or current ones tell me what they ask over there. I've heard some med colleges only ask to see your original documents and that is it. What is it like? What questions did they ask you...
> 
> Should i prepare anything? Ive done a lot of public speaking throughout school so I dont really have much of a confidence problem but I want to ace the interview so Im sort of nervous about what to expect. Thanks a lot in advance? #sad


to be very honest they would ask you if you can give donations if your numbers are not outstanding obviously if you have outstanding marks then you would apply to govt ones not medical. well if you deny them that i cant give then they ask you questions about medical collleges like what is hypoglycemia what are its signs how to treat etc.
i also gave they asked very very tough from me my friend too, and around 15 to 20 people also had same experience.
but there are some who get admission by merit. they do consider them i think.
you dont loose hope just go ann give it your best shot.
best of luck. :happy:


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

Fareeha said:


> to be very honest they would ask you if you can give donations if your numbers are not outstanding obviously if you have outstanding marks then you would apply to govt ones not medical. well if you deny them that i cant give then they ask you questions about medical collleges like what is hypoglycemia what are its signs how to treat etc.
> i also gave they asked very very tough from me my friend too, and around 15 to 20 people also had same experience.
> but there are some who get admission by merit. they do consider them i think.
> you dont loose hope just go ann give it your best shot.
> best of luck. :happy:


ok now youve scared me immensely! :O i really cant afford donations, ill be able to pay the fees but thats about it... and i thought i might get into sheikh zayed or cmh but my merit nos are 175 and 265 respectively so i dont see any hope in those! this is the only place that gave me an interview and now i cant affort to lose that too. i do know what hypoglycemia is though... i just hope they questions i know of... anyway thinks ill read up on things before i leave for the interview *crosses fingers* #baffled


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

you arent in for CMH, i think you have good chance there.
but you plese dont panic everything would be ok and what allah think is best for you, he would do that.
just go well dressed and what ever they ask reply with a confident. thats it.


----------



## zarish nasir (Oct 6, 2010)

ok guys here i am....i have my interview for lmdc tomorrow....n i'm pretty much nervous...does anybody have an idea abt wht they ask?? i've already wasted 1 yr cause i went to states n cudn't make it back on time...n my uhs mcat result was not gud enough so i'm really worried....this is my only hope!! wht r my chances??

*Moderator Edit: Read the forum rules or your posts will get deleted.*


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

Interview feedback.

The interview went pretty much awesome. they called everyone at 9 am i had to wait a little over 3 hours for my turn, (it was roll number wise). they would whisk u away in groups of about ten to a room with a huge conference table inside the principals office and you had to solve a ten mcq test and theyd check it within minutes. 3 people were interviewing together but it was mostly one-on-one since each one was interviewing a different student. they asked simple questions from me not too hard

stuff like tell me abt ur name, what does ur dad do?, extra curriculars, how many pairs of lenses i own stuff like that it was very light hearted and i talked about myself and my passions and everything constantly and crazily and the doctor really liked me i think.... i got to glance at my mcq result it said 8/10 =D *crosses fingers*

however not everyone had the same experience, when i was solving my paper a student whod come earlier was being grilled heavily he wasnt much of a talker poor kid and couldnt convince them as to why he wanted to be a doctor and such. there was this former classmate of mine whom they really embarassed saying mbbs is just dragging you down, ur mcat score is so low you should try bds e.t.c 

it all depended on how you handled them actually. anyway i have no idea how theyll mark us or what they were looking for so best of luck everyone!! 

anybody else here who just gave their interview?

by the way all that talk about "donations" i didnt hear a single student say anything about that! the interviews were open and quite transparent there were about ten people in the same room sometimes even more and they never asked anyone about anythng like that :S


----------



## zarish nasir (Oct 6, 2010)

*Read the forum rules. Thanks.
*


----------



## mohsin riaz (Oct 12, 2010)

hi everybody i have also applied in lmdc i have got 885 in fsc in 711 in mcat is there any chance for me in mbbs


----------

